
Clarifying NextBSD's Near Term Expectations - protomyth
http://www.nextbsd.org/clarifying-near-term-expectations/
======
setpatchaddress
OK, let's talk about the technology. Why would you intentionally bring the
rubbish parts of Mac OS X to BSD?

mach ports and associated baggage: Almost no one understands how this stuff
works. Send/receive rights are confusing. Apple invented XPC to abstract all
of this away.

asld: ASL is overengineered. Nobody uses it if they can avoid it.

notifyd is a security hole generator.

launchd is fine, but you could surely come up with something easier to use.

libdispatch is terrific.

tl;dr: port XPC and libdispatch to BSD. The rest of it is either pointless or
cruft.

~~~
JdeBP
Clearly, the NeXTBSD people don't think that these things are "rubbish". As
for whether one could come up with an alternative to launchd ...

* [http://homepage.ntlworld.com./jonathan.deboynepollard/Softwa...](http://homepage.ntlworld.com./jonathan.deboynepollard/Softwares/nosh.html)

... well, yes one could. (-:

------
bro-stick
FYI: [http://abcnews.go.com/US/exclusive-landlord-hell-defends-
ter...](http://abcnews.go.com/US/exclusive-landlord-hell-defends-terrorizing-
apartment-tenants/story?id=20875476)

It would be foolish to support this effort, considering the reckless and
uncivilized nature of one of its felonious founders. Someone like this should
be kept imprisioned for 20 years, but they're white like me, they get off with
a slap on the wrist and back to situation normal. When they double-cross
investors, sue partners or get arrested again for stalking customers, don't
play shocked.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
Kip's a very long time and skilled BSD hacker. The landlord episode is
completely irrelevant to this subject.

~~~
felixgallo
the guy sawed through critical beams of a building that people were living in
in order to make it unsafe and induce collapse. Then, when his family put up
their life savings in order to bail him out before trial, he ran away to Italy
and screwed his parents out of retirement.

At a minimum, he's a criminal sociopath who would correctly flunk the
background check at a minimum wage fast food restaurant. Maybe ethics and
morality and character don't matter to you when you install software, but they
sure do matter to me when I install init systems.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
I care about ethics in software, too, but only insofar as they extend to
technical and political issues played with the software specifically. I
wouldn't care if Lennart Poettering was a rapist, because that is irrelevant
to the workings of systemd. I do care about his architectural vision and how
he promotes it.

~~~
atmosx
So, as long as he gives you aomething you use for free, you will make no
judgement. Cool. What if the victim is your relative? Will you care? What if
it is you? Should we care? I mean, we might use his software, why ahould we
care about you?

Do you see how this affects every member of a society. Having a member of our
society traumatized for life is not acceptable.

